# Need in info on U.P. Michigan



## thudak (Aug 17, 2010)

Am planning a trip to the UP in May. Any suggestions on a small-med size lake with lodging.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Everything and everywhere up there is cool, IMO, you almost can't go wrong. I love the Gladstone area and the Bays de Noc but that is little bigger water. Little Bay De Noc is fishes like an inland lake because it being a bay, north end of Green Bay, and in May the fishing is usually outstanding for multiple species. The Manistique lakes area is nice and only about an hour west of the bridge with a good bit of lodging and resorts on the waters. Go to "hunts-upguide.com" for some really good UP info on just about everything.
Good luck and enjoy the UP, it is very nice up there.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

It is totally gorgeous in the upper part of Michigan. It is as close to heaven on earth as you can get. The one thing you will need to look into is the closed seasons on fish. Michigan has closed season for certain species of fish for spawning reasons. So make sure that the fish you are looking to target are in the open season. But like papa said, there are a ton of spots to go. Also the munoscong (sp) bay area is a great place to fish as well. That is east of the bridge. About 1/2 hour away.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Depends of what type of lodging that you desire. I've stayed here a couple times and it's a little rough,but darn good fishing:

http://www.fs.usda.gov/recarea/hiawatha/recarea/?recid=13319

It's not the ritz,but you'll have a wood burning stove,a hand water pump halfway down the hill, outhouse,and plenty of firewood. You'll have a ton of nearby lakes to choose from. Just read the regulations good because each lake has different rules.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Big, but comes highly recommended to me - Lake Gogebic.

Lots smaller, but still not small - Lac Vieux Desert


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Lived in Da UP for three years a while back. Greenwood Res near Ishpeming is great.


----------



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

We tried Drummond Island a couple of years but didn't catch a whole lot. This year we are going to try Les Cheneaux Islands. East of the bridge in Lake Huron. 36 islands lots of wind protected areas. The pike fishing is reportedly very good with good smallmouth also. Perch and ciscoe are there also but we won't be chasing them.

When I was looking for places in the UP I noticed a lot the the places don't have web sites. 
Kinda hard to commit without being able to see what your getting.


http://www.lescheneaux.net/


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

I lived in Negaunee Mi. and I remember catching alot of fish from shore on Deer lake in Ishpeming about 3 miles away.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

normd said:


> Lived in Da UP for three years a while back. Greenwood Res near Ishpeming is great.


Ishpeming area has lots of options big and small. Close enough to city life (pubs, restaurants) but near lots of lakes and rivers within an hour drive. Lake Michigamme is big with most species available in the UP, including brook/lake trout (stocked), muskies, pike, walleye. Greenwood is good as well, big but not as wide open as Michigamme (walleye, pike, bass no trout). Lake Angeline to the south of Ishpeming is over 160' deep and is stocked with various trout species yearly. Teal lake is stocked with walleye and lakers, good size electric-only lake. Lots of good lakes and streams in the wilderness north and west of Lake Michigamme, including Craig lake wilderness area.


----------

